# cleverbridge AG bucht von meinem Bankkotno ab



## cocktail (29 Juli 2019)

Liebe Forumsgemeinde,
ich hatte von der Firma cleverbridge AG eine Mitteilung bekommen, dass über mein Avira-Programm € 94,95 abgebucht werden.
Ich hatte bei Avira nachgefragt, ob das stimmt, habe aber keine Antwort erhalten. Bei meiner Bank habe ich diese Abbuchung vom 27.07. 19 zurückgefordert. Ich bemerkte dann leider erst, dass cleverbridge AG in vergangener Zeit bereits € 329,20 abgebucht hatte. Bitte helft mir, was ich tun kann. Danke!


----------



## BenTigger (29 Juli 2019)

Unberechtigte Abbuchungen kann man 13 Monate lang von seiner Bank zurückbuchen lassten´.


----------



## jupp11 (29 Juli 2019)

cocktail schrieb:


> Ich bemerkte dann leider erst, dass cleverbridge AG in vergangener Zeit bereits € 329,20 abgebucht hatte.


Wie lang ist das her?
 btw unberechtigte 329 € würden mir sofort auffallen....


----------



## Reducal (29 Juli 2019)

cocktail schrieb:


> ch bemerkte dann leider erst, dass cleverbridge AG in vergangener Zeit bereits € 329,20 abgebucht hatte. Bitte helft mir, was ich tun kann. Danke!


Wie hier schon geschrieben, bin ich mit diesem etwas konfusen Haufen Geldscheffler auch persönlich verbunden. BenTigger hat Recht, nicht genehmigten Lastschriften kann man 13 Monate lang widersprechen. Auf das das Problem, das wissen die Bankangestellten oft nicht,
muss man hinweisen:









						Rückbuchung einer Lastschrift
					

Ein Ratgeber zum Thema Lastschriften und Lastschriftrückbuchungen: Welche Frist besteht für die Rückbuchung einer Lastschrift?




					www.kanzlei-hollweck.de
				





> Wird vom Konto des Bankkunden eine Abbuchung in Form einer Lastschrift vorgenommen, zu der der Bankkunde vorher keine Genehmigung erteilt hat, so handelt es sich um eine widerrechtlich erfolgte    Lastschriftabbuchung.
> 
> Eine nicht berechtigte illegale Abbuchung kann nach dem SEPA-Basis-Lastschriftverfahren innerhalb von *13 Monaten* zurückgebucht werden, nachdem die Bank ihren Kunden von dieser    Kontobelastung informiert hat. Eine solche Information geschieht im Regelfall über den Kontoauszug.
> 
> ...



* mein Kontakt ist nicht mehr bei Cleverbridge, 23.01.2020


----------



## S.Samp (27 September 2020)

Auch mir haben die einen Betrag von meinem Konto für ein seid 2 Jahren nicht mehr vorhandenes Abo abgezogen. Auch auf meinem Kundenkonto ist dieses Abo längst nicht mehr vorhanden. Habe das Geld von der Bank zurückbuchen lassen. Wie kann es sein das die eine Lastschrift veranlassen können ohne meine Genehmigung? Ich hoffe da kommt jetzt nicht noch einen Rattenschwanz hinterher....


----------



## jupp11 (27 September 2020)

S.Samp schrieb:


> Ich hoffe da kommt jetzt nicht noch einen Rattenschwanz hinterher....


 Die Rückbuchungskosten müssen die selber bezahlen. Sind zwar vergleichsweise
niedrig aber trotzdem für solche Läden  unrentabel.


----------



## S.Samp (27 September 2020)

Offensichtlich scheint es rentabel zu sein. Bucht vlt nicht jeder zurück.... hat vlt nicht redet einen regelmäßigen Überblick übers Konto....


----------



## Keller (13 Mai 2021)

Cleverbridge AG hat soeben ebenfalls für 2 Software ohne Einverständnis resp. Bestellung mein Konto belastet.
Ich habe deshalb bereits meine Kreditkartenfirma informiert, die nun versucht, die Gelder zurückzufordern.
Was sind die Erfahrungen mit Cleverbridge? 
Wie habt Ihr solche Situationen gelöst?


----------



## Reducal (14 Mai 2021)

Das hast du so schon richtig gemacht. Allerdings hättest du dich auch an den Support von Cleverbridge wenden können, was du obendrein, unter Angabe des Buchungstextes vom Kontoauszug, auch machen solltest. Denn es kann ja gut sein, dass derjenige, der deine Kreditkartendaten bei der Bezahlung angegeben hat, auch deine persönlichen Daten bei der Registrierung genutzt hat. Dann nämlich bekommst du auch Inkassoschreiben. Nur einfach der Buchung zu widersprechen, könnte zu kurz gesprungen sein.

Ansonsten - Cleverbridge ist meines Erachtens ein seriöser Anbieter, hat aber in deinem Fall den Zahlungsausfall selbst zu tragen. Die Kreditkartenstelle wird von dir vermutlich eine Strafanzeige erwarten. Die bringt zwar nichts - außer dem Aktenzeichen - und die kann man auch online machen, Bestätigung ausdrucken und vorlegen - fertig!


----------



## ENGELHARDT (30 August 2021)

Das ist einfach Computerbetrug, wenn man AVIRA kündigt und  cleverbridge 
hat von meinem Konto 9,95 EUR versucht  abzubuchen .Die Kripo wird sich der 
unverschämten Sache annehmen. Dadurch hat meine Hausbank mir 1,90 EUR 
Gebühr belastet


----------



## BenTigger (31 August 2021)

Ich würde mir eher Gedanken darüber machen, ob ich nicht lieber meine Hausbank wechsle.
Wenn jemand unberechtigt Geld von meinem Konto abbucht, dann hat der Abbuchende die Gebühren zu zahlen.
(und das ist unberechtigt, wenn ich mit einer Kündigung auch die Einzugsermächtigung entzogen habe) 

Wenn du jedoch die Einzugsermächtigung nicht widerrufen hast, und bei Cleverbridge der Zahlungslauf noch nicht gestoppt wurde, dann ist das kein Computerbetrug, sondern einfach ein Servicefall, den du bei Cleverbridge beanstanden kannst.
Hier sieht es jetzt so aus, als wenn du jede menge Fehler gemacht hattest.
Die Kripo wird sich deswegen nicht damit beschäftigen, da es kein Kriminal-Fall ist, der von der Kriminal-Polizei (das ist die Kripo) bearbeitet wird.
Das ist kein Fall von Strafrecht, sondern eher Zivilrecht und wenn  du kein Gehör bei Cleverbridge bekommst, kannst du dann einen Rechtsanwalt beauftragen, für dich die 1,90 € zurückzufordern.

Also sich erst mal schlaumachen, bevor man solch einen Unsinn verfasst. Aber deinen Ärger kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen.


----------



## Andreas Heinzmann (23 Juni 2022)

bei euch gekündigt heute beitrag abgebucht überweist ihr zurück


----------



## jupp11 (23 Juni 2022)

Wir sind nicht cleverbridge!
Hier ist das Forum computerbetrug
Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Von meinem Konto (3 August 2022)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Unberechtigte Abbuchungen kann man 13 Monate lang von seiner Bank zurückbuchen lassten´.


Günter Hofmann
unberechtigte Abbuchungen von meinem  Konto


----------



## jupp11 (3 August 2022)

Und was soll uns das sagen?


----------



## bachmann (19 Dezember 2022)

bei mir will mal einfach 99,99€  abbuchen sofort stornietrt scheiss firma denken  die können machen


----------

